# Wie am besten eingescannte Bilder nachzeichnen?



## Fleck06 (15. April 2006)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit eingescannte, selbstgezeichnete Bilder mit einem Programm professionell nachzuzeichnen? 
Das ganze sollte am besten automatisiert passieren... Ich WEISS das geht nicht so einfach, aber ich frage obs geht. Man sollte das Ganze ja dann noch manuell korrigieren können!


----------



## Ellie (15. April 2006)

Hallo,

klar geht das, kommt natürlich auf das Motiv an. CorelTrace ist eine günstige Alternative, ich habe gerade vergessen wie die OpenSource (also kostenlose) Vektorisierungssoftware heißt, ansonsten gibt es Streamline dafür. Die Nachbearbeitung erfolgt dann in einem beliebigen Vektorprogramm.

Professionell... vielleicht magst Du ein Beispielbild geben, damit man sich darunter vorstellen kannst in welche Richtung es gehen soll? Denn aus einer einfachen Bleistiftskizze z.B. könnte kein Programm ein Gemälde zaubern, ist alles wie immer relativ.

LG,
Ellie


----------

